

Why can Google find gas+stations but not local+pgp+key+signers? - niels_olson
https://www.google.com/#q=local+pgp+key+signers

======
niels_olson
Since I don't live in Boston or the Valley, and I don't work in the tech side
of biotech, it seems virtually impossible to find a trust-worthy key signer.
Seems like you could do a map overlay of strong keys and their webs, but that
doesn't exist. Why not?

